# Blood, Sweat and Gears 2005



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm seriously considering signing up for BSG. I've been to Boone before, but that was '78 (a long, long time ago). I remember driving up a (Beech?) mountain - lots of switchbacks. Other than that, I don't recall much else.

I've climbed up Vail Pass a couple of times, so I'm familar with the effort it takes to get up and over mountain passes. Damn hard.

What I'm asking about is the general condition of the roads, how well stocked the rest stops are, what to expect from the weather in late June and anything else you might want to mention about the ride.

Thanks!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Me Too*

Since I wimped out of the Mitchell/Marion Assualt I'm considering doing this as well. I can't really answer any of your questions but here is the home page link for anyone interested.

BSG 

I can tell you that I know people who have done both Mitchell and BSG and BSG is not as difficult. The finishing times would confirm this.


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Do the BS&G! It's a great ride for a great cause.

Now the answers to your specific questions:

Road conditions vary widely on the route. The Blue Ridge Parkway is generally in good shape. Some of the back roads, especially the descent from the top of the Snake Mountain climb toward NC 88, are pockmarked with potholes. (Same goes for Hickory Nut Gap Road on the 50-mile route.) Hazards are usually marked and noted during the pre-ride instructions.

Weather can vary too. Last year started off foggy and chilly (temps in the 50s) and turned into a pretty decent day later. Check Booneweather.com before you go.

Rest stops have the standard fare. The Uncrustables PB&Js were a big hit at the RR Grade Road rest stop a few years back.

For more info on cycling in the Boone area, visit http://blueridgebiking.tripod.com and the riders forums at the Magic Cycles and Boone Bike and Touring websites.


----------



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

So is the consensus that this is easier than Mitchell? I did Mitchell in about 8 hours this year but can say the challenge was the length of the climb and NOT the grade. BtoB will kick your arse from the grade and I find this much harder than just grinding it out for hours. How steep are the climbs and where are they in the ride?


----------



## rockstar (Oct 29, 2003)

i rode bsg last year and i thought it was the best supported ride of its type taht i've done. i don't remember any bad potholes. weather is typical summer weather for the area. there are some really good climbs. i think snake mountain has a sectin of 18%...or maybe it was just the massive headwind!


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*Hotel recommendations?*

I'm coming in from out of town (way out of town!). I was wondering if anyone who's done BSG has a hotel(s) they'd like to recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

Many of the above questions answered at the web site. Plus the bonus of this baby being a loop so no big transportation issues. The fact that the big climb is roughly 70 miles into it should also help as B2B and Mitchell both make you wait til the end of the 100 to climb.


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*Signed up and ready to go*

Who else is going? 

If it's dry I'll be riding my black C-dale R1000. If it's wet, I'm riding my Macalu.

Most likely I'll be wearing my TdF polka-dot jersey. Wearing that jersey makes me a target; I'm sure to get some kidding from my fellow cyclists as I get shelled out the back.

Hope to see a few of my fellow RBR's out there for BSG.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Awsome thread.

I am going to be in Boone visiting the wifes grandparents all next week.I am taking my bike to play around during the week.I doubt I will do the BSG though.A lot of useful info in this thread.

Anyone know where I can find route maps online?I will be in Avery NC.I put a 12-27 on the bike and just planned on riding and seeind what I find but if I can find known bike routes that would be better and more safe.They live only several miles from Beech mountain and since I saw it first last year I have wanted to ride that.


----------



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

Signed up and ready to go.

First century I'm riding going in with a friend to try and make some time. I'm aiming for sub-6 hours and know this will be tough but gotta have goals.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*How did everyone do?*

I went up there on vacation and put a few hundred miles in.I road all around the BRP,up GrandFather on 221 and Beechmountain.

On Saturday I passed a few guys on 221 going towards Grandfather Mtn with numbers that were doing the BSG.

Amazing place to ride.


----------

